

The singularity bug - reasonnw

 Reading about the humble programmer and bugs, I wonder if our society has a deep bug in it that is going to be discovered just in time for its destruction (society).  The context is global warming, IA, the price of inequality, the flow of immigrants over the border of the Mediterranean sea.<p>Google is the kind of ads, but the new ads are going to be replaced with a &quot;way of living&quot;, a golden garden for thought, a new culture with the deep bug to be discovered at singularity time, to late to be neutralized.
======
blueflow
You undererstimate Human diversity.

~~~
reasonnw
Don't you know that the world is flat? and where it is not is going to be
drone sterilized.

